# Adeste



## SOPHIELEW

What Does Adeste Mean Or Stand For?


----------



## walnut

Hi Sophielew and welcome to the WR Forums. 

I'm moving this thread to the Other Languages Forum, as "Adeste" is probably latin.

Ciao, Walnut


----------



## sarahflower

It is not an italian word!

It might be the latin verb "ado"..

It reminds me the xmas song "Adeste, fideles, laeti triumphantes; Venite, venite in Bethlehem. Natum videte
Regem angelorum...."


----------



## SOPHIELEW

Thank you very much Walnut!!!  I appreciate your help!


----------



## walnut

I agree Sarahflower!

Adeste = to rush, to run up

W.


----------



## SOPHIELEW

Thank you very much.


----------



## sarahflower

walnut said:
			
		

> I agree Sarahflower!
> 
> Adeste = to rush, to run up
> 
> W.


 
I'm studying latin at school


----------



## Whodunit

Hm, is it derived from "ad-esse" which doesn't exist?

sum - I am
es - you are
est - he/she/it is
sumus - we are
estis - you are
sunt - they are
es - be!
este - be (several people)!

But I don't know "adsum/ades/etc...", only "absum/abes/etc..."

Could someone please explain to me what the root of this word is?


----------



## sarahflower

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Hm, is it derived from "ad-esse" which doesn't exist?
> 
> sum - I am
> es - you are
> est - he/she/it is
> sumus - we are
> estis - you are
> sunt - they are
> es - be!
> este - be (several people)!
> 
> But I don't know "adsum/ades/etc...", only "absum/abes/etc..."
> 
> Could someone please explain to me what the root of this word is?


 
"Adeste" comes form "adsum, es, adfui, adesse".
It does exist.
You could look it up on a latin dictionary. I have one and I've already checked it.


----------



## Whodunit

sarahflower said:
			
		

> "Adeste" comes form "adsum, es, adfui, adesse".
> It does exist.
> You could look it up on a latin dictionary. I have one and I've already checked it.



Okay, I just looked it up:

adesse: be there; attend; help; give so. one's support

SO ...

abeste: be there! Attend it! Help (them/him/etc.)! Give (them/him/etc.) your support!


----------

